# Guess the baby rooster



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Guess the baby rooster










































Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The red one, in the 2nd and last pic.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is actually in the first pic too behind the other brown one lol. I initially thought it was the one with the yellow head as that one is bigger then the rest, but the brown one sprouted that comb all of a sudden... I'm still on the fence about the big one with the yellow head still

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought it was a trick question so to keep me from looking utterly stupid I kept my answer to myself. I would have been right, btw.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I thought it was a trick question so to keep me from looking utterly stupid I kept my answer to myself. I would have been right, btw.


LOL. Dont worry. I'm not that good at guessing what sex they are. I usually wait til they attempt to crow, then I know for sure.
The guessing game in this forum for me is about 50-50 (if that) hahahaha!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can do Silkies. I mean, they are one of the toughest to guess but anything else I really stink at. Even the ones that have all these tell tale signs, except for the crowing.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I gotta hand it to Nm156. He can practically sex chicks right out of hatch! LOL.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol. I wait till they crow or look more rooster.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I admit I wait till they start crowing,too.With my geese,I may never know for sure if they're male/female.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> The red one, in the 2nd and last pic.


Ditto......


----------

